# carrier specific roms



## tehphr4nk (Nov 16, 2011)

I was wondering what all goes into converting ROMs for the Fascinate to Mesmerize/showcase. Is there a how to how to article i could read over?

Thanks


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

build.prop and apns are all that are really required to be changed.


----------



## tehphr4nk (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me in the right directions.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah...apns are rather easy as they can be either looked up online or the process to figure them out can be found online. the build.prop is slightly more tricky. you can edit one for the most current version of the rom you have, or use a *slightly* older one from a previous release(which is what i would do before the mesmerize was supported by aokp or aokpcb). but going from major versions, i would just edit what the rom came with.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> yeah...apns are rather easy as they can be either looked up online or the process to figure them out can be found online. the build.prop is slightly more tricky. you can edit one for the most current version of the rom you have, or use a *slightly* older one from a previous release(which is what i would do before the mesmerize was supported by aokp or aokpcb). but going from major versions, i would just edit what the rom came with.


Where do I edit the build.prop?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

one way to edit the build.prop file is to use a file explorer program and make a copy, from the /system folder, to your sd card. from there you can either edit it in a text editor on the phone or from the simple notepad program on your pc. i would think the pc would be easier since you can put up a known one with working configurations side-by-side with the one you are going to edit. 
when you are done editing, copy the edited version from your sd card back to the /system folder of your phone and reboot. and just to be sure the settings stuck, simply view the build.prop file for your changes.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, and I know I've done it before but what do I edit on a fascinate ROM for USCC?


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

i cannot remember off-hand, but if you get a rom for the both of them, such as aokp, and put the two build.prop files next to each other and look for different lines i would think you could see the differences. its not much, thats for sure. 
as for the apns, you could just do a straight copy&paste job for that. its in /system/etc i believe and its the apns-conf.xml. 
there is also some eri.xml file or something, but so far as i know its only for the displayed network and such. for example, changing the build.prop and apns will get you working on your carrier, but that pull-down menu and system info will still show verizon for example.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> Okay, and I know I've done it before but what do I edit on a fascinate ROM for USCC?


easy way is to go to the mes/showcase thread, download a uscc build (either devious or ths) and look at the build.prop and apns.


----------

